# ~Elderly Sex~



## Dabs (May 14, 2011)

*An elderly couple, who were both widowed, had been going out with each other for a long time. 

Urged on by their friends, they decided it was finally time to get married. 

Before the wedding, they went out to dinner and had a long conversation regarding how their marriage might 
work. They discussed finances, living arrangements and so on. 

Finally, the elderly gentleman decided it was time to broach the subject of their physical relationship. 

'How do you feel about sex?' he asked, rather tentatively. 

'I would like it infrequently,' she replied. 

The old gentleman sat quietly for a moment, adjusted his glasses, leaned over towards her and whispered, 

'Is that one word or two?'
*


----------



## waltky (May 17, 2011)

Uncle Ferd alla time sayin' Granny goin' goofy...

*Nation bracing for a groundswell of elderly people with mental illness*
_May 16, 2011 -- With the first of the baby boomers turning 65 this year, the nation should brace itself for a growing number of older people with dementia and other types of mental illnesses, psychiatrists reported Monday at the annual meeting of the American Psychiatric Assn._


> It's not that mental illness is becoming more common in older people. The problem is that 20% of the U.S. population will be 65 and older by 2030 -- an increase from about 12% now. Life expectancy is also increasing, so people are living more years with dementia and other types of mental illnesses that can cause aggressive behaviors, delusions, wandering from homes or care facilities and other problematic behavior.
> 
> In a study at Queen's Medical Center in Honolulu, researchers found a significant increase in the number of elderly patients with mental illness coming to the emergency room in recent years, including a 30% jump from 2008 to 2009. Many of these patients were brought in by exasperated family members of other caregivers who were overwhelmed or exhausted or by nursing-home caregivers who were unable to deal with violence or other severe symptoms, said Dr. Brett Y. Lu, assistant professor of psychiatry at the University of Hawaii. Resorting to care in the emergency room often occurs after "exhausted attempts to locate placement" for a patient. Elderly, mentally ill patients who are admitted to the emergency room tend to have much longer stays that other types of patients, he added.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (May 19, 2011)

Uncle Ferd says Granny startin' to cost too much to keep up, might have to just sell her to some rich folks...

*Elderly care costs could treble says OECD*
_18 May 2011 - Some countries are struggling to recruit careworkers_


> The cost of caring for the elderly could treble by 2050, according to a report by the Organisation for Economic Cooperation and Development.  The body, which represents the most industrialised nations, estimates that 10% of people in OECD countries will be more than 80 years old by 2050.  That is up from 4% in 2010 and less than 1% in 1950.  The OECD report said member countries are spending 1.5% of GDP on long term care.  It predicts spending as a share of economic output will double or even triple in the next forty years.
> 
> Overhaul
> 
> ...


----------

